# Pacers All-Decade Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> Player of the Decade: O'Neal. Though Granger is far more popular and almost certainly will wind up with more prolific career numbers, you simply cannot overlook O'Neal's productivity. From 2000-08, he averaged 18.6 points, 9.6 rebounds and 2.42 blocked shots and was a six-time All-Star. Of course, the number many will remember is the 122 games he missed in his final four seasons. But before he started breaking down, J.O. was one of the best.
> 
> Coach of the Decade: Rick Carlisle. With a 181-147 record from 2003-07 and four straight playoff berths, he supervised the winningest team in franchise history in 2003-04 and the most ill-fated the following season.
> 
> ...


http://my.nba.com/cms/106035/decade_of_transition_for_pacers

If you dont agree with the articles picks, what are yours?


----------

